# CBT - Mech Reference Errors



## Mech Uruk Thraka (Aug 18, 2020)

Beware, NCEES provided reference manual has errors in their steam table. 

Saturation pressure of water at 65F should be 0.3. See http://www.che.ksu.edu/docs/imported/SteamTable.pdf, https://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/water-vapor-saturation-pressure-d_599.html?vA=65&amp;units=F#, and/or https://www.slaythepe.com/uploads/7/2/3/9/72392189/water-steam_saturation_properties__by_temperature_in_us_units_.pdf for supporting documents. 

Additionally, we should be able to recognize the provided chart as incorrect as pressure is directly proportional to the temperature


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Aug 19, 2020)

Mech Uruk Thraka said:


> Beware, NCEES provided reference manual has errors in their steam table.
> 
> Saturation pressure of water at 65F should be 0.3. See http://www.che.ksu.edu/docs/imported/SteamTable.pdf, https://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/water-vapor-saturation-pressure-d_599.html?vA=65&amp;units=F#, and/or https://www.slaythepe.com/uploads/7/2/3/9/72392189/water-steam_saturation_properties__by_temperature_in_us_units_.pdf for supporting documents.
> 
> ...


Good catch.

It appears that of the highlighted values, only the one for 64F is incorrect (it should be 0.3 psia). Did you report this to them?


----------



## Mech Uruk Thraka (Aug 29, 2020)

I have.


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Aug 29, 2020)

Mech Uruk Thraka said:


> I have.


OK, thanks.


----------

